# Verkaufe kleinen Gaming PC



## Stepi85 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

möchte meinen erst kürzlich zusammengestellten kleinen Gaming PC verkaufen.

Eigenschaften:
AMD Phenom X4 II 955 Black Edition
ASUS M4A87TD EVO Mainboard
4GB RAM Corsair Value Select mit 1333MHz
320GB SATA 3 Festplatte
Saphirre HD6850 1GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte
650W Modular Netzteil
kleines Gehäuse von Advance - Black Magic

VHB: 350,-Euro

MfG

Frank


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

Gaming PC??? LOL


----------



## Stepi85 (25. Juni 2013)

Für einige ist es ein Gaming PC, kannst du deinen sinnfreien Kommentar hier entfernen...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gaming PC??? LOL


 
Nana - für die meisten Spiele reicht so was doch noch recht gut für mittlere Details, bei manchen Games auch hohe Details - das ist sicher kein Oberklasse-Gaming-PC, vor allem nicht aus Sicht eines Hardcoregamers, der für jedes Game auf Minimum 60FPS auf high reicht. Aber aus dem Grunde unterteilt man ja auch noch bei Gamer-PCs in Einstieg, Mittelklasse usw.  - es gibt nicht nur die eine Leistungsklasse "Gaming-PC" mit mind ner 300€-Karte und ner 200€ PC im Inneren... 

Aber ein PC mit nem X4 Quadcore und einer AMD 6860 ist auf jeden Fall 100 mal eher "Gaming" als etlicher Fertig-PC-Müll, der so beworben wird. Auf keinen Fall ist das nur ein "BüroPC" oder ein PC, der vor 5 Jahren vlt mal "Gaming" war


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gaming PC??? LOL


 
Dein Kommentar ist LOL und ich ich kann nur das was herbboy sagt unterschreiben. Kannst dir mein System, das dem hier recht ähnlich ist ja mal in meiner Signatur anschauen. Damit zocke ich z.B. Skyrim auf Ultra Settings MIT Grafikmods mit für mich annehmbaren fps.

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Stepi85 (25. Juni 2013)

Danke Lukecheater und Herbboy,

achja, was man in einem Profil so findet?
Dies ist die Hardware von Zeus18. Bin zwar kein Experte, aber denke, dass meiner besser läuft.. Ihr könnt mich ja gern eines besseren belehren:
Prozessor AMD Phenom X2 560 
Mainboard ASRock 970 Extreme 4 
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 6GB 
Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 6670 
Festplatte 500GB 
Netzteil 400 Watt Be quietMfG


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juni 2013)

Stepi85 schrieb:


> Danke Lukecheater und Herbboy,
> 
> achja, was man in einem Profil so findet?
> Dies ist die Hardware von Zeus18. Bin zwar kein Experte, aber denke, dass meiner besser läuft.. Ihr könnt mich ja gern eines besseren belehren:
> ...


 
Ich sags mal mit seinen Worten:
Gaming PC??? LOL


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich sags mal mit seinen Worten:
> Gaming PC??? LOL



Das nennt man einen klassischen Fettnapftaucher!


----------

